# Any Tips on Thinning Dior Polish?



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, my Dior 551 Aventure polish is getting thick and goopy. I put a few drops of SecheVite diluter in it and shook it up. It didn't help much. Hoping someone has had some luck, since it appears to be discontinued. Thanks in Advance!


----------

